# Is this faint positive or nothing? Im not TTC I got a weird period though super light and light spot



## HSDR2017

one to the left was taken around 3pm the one to the right was taken around 7:30pm is that a faint line or not? 

my period was one or two days late and was super light for a day then light pink when i wiped then back to red light for a day then light pink then light brown so I took these 2 today.. I have felt as if I could be pregnant again but I have a year old babygirl so uh oh if so lol


----------



## HSDR2017

anybody? lol


----------



## HSDR2017

different view


----------



## JJB2

Did the line show before time limit?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## Zeri

I think I see something there, yes


----------



## crusherwife44

I got a line on those everytime when im not pregnant. Fastest to get darker if pregnant though. Try again


----------



## BSelck24

I see a line on the second one!


----------



## napamermaid

I see a definite pink line on the right one


----------



## saveme

I see a line on the right one


----------



## justonemore31

I see a pink line


----------



## Selena095

I see a line on the second test!! Did you ever find out the result??


----------



## promise07

Definitely see the second one! Did you test again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

did you test again?


----------



## junebaby08

I see it


----------

